# More pictures of the monster tern



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

He is a beauty mate.

Great set-up you got there!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Well here is some more shots of the big guy.

You may have seen I posted some in shark aquarium forum yesterday.

I had a few requests for more shots of him.

He is a beast


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Stunning


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice shoal


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

very high profile, nice.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

sweeet!! now how about a feeding video..


----------



## mom (Feb 16, 2005)

COOL as hell!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Oh yeah! Beautiful!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you need to name the mofo lunchbox, cause thats about how big he is


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the compliments and pm's.

Biggest piranha Iv ever owned.

George Fear, from shark aquarium, hooked me up real good on this guy, cause he is much bigger then I thought.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

how big is he?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that guy is really amazing
that head is frigin huge


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

What a beast















He sure is a monster


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

i wonder why they call it the monster tern...









Awesome fish


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

wow that is a frinkin cool fish bro look,s awesome he,s the men


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn.
Thought you had a Gray Basketball in your tank at first
Fish is Massive!


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

That is one awesome looking fish mashunter18, you must be proud of him. Can you imagine a hungry shoal of those buggers coming at you in the wild....frightening wouldn't be the word I choose !!!!

Congratulations on a superb shoal of fish...

Rich


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

He looks great!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nothing special Matt.

Joking, damn nice monster tern. Hows the pecking order going now? The other tern still starting fights?


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

woooowww he's verry big


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

He's really gr8!!!

And ur setup is awsome bro.
Keep on going.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

awesome fish man!


----------



## mom (Feb 16, 2005)

One if not the best I've seen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

never seen a tern get that big







great job and to think they only reach 12" which i am not sure of cuz i heard terns are related to natts just different coloration


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)




----------

